# Difficulties with son's SW



## ciacox (May 31, 2013)

Hey folks - just wondered if anyone had any helpful advice/experiences to guide us in managing difficulties with LO's SW. She's rubbish, and has been since the outset. Never doing what she says she's going to do, not showing up to visits she's arranged and ringing with excuses which don't even make sense. Up until now we've put up with it and just tried to maintain a reasonable relationship with her. But BM is contesting the Adoption Order and we're getting anxious about SW's central role in writing a report in relation to this (she has to write something to counter whatever BM says about her change in circumstances). She has told us she has no experience of this and I fear she is just not up to it. What we want is a guarantee that someone more experienced (and just more competent) will work with her on this. I think she needs far more than just generic supervision. This is in the context that the LA has just had an 'inadequate' ofsted rating and seems to be in a total mess  . Any ideas how we make something happen? We've tried talking to our SW about our concerns in the past but she fobs us off a bit.  We don't want to make a formal complaint, we're not interested n getting her into trouble. We just want someone competent to take the lead in managing the court process. We were thinking of speaking to the IRO and seeing what ideas or advice she has. Any other thoughts?


----------



## liveinhope (Jan 8, 2008)

Is there an IRO involved? The person who chairs the review meeting.  They may be able to intervene on your behalf


----------



## Tictoc (Aug 20, 2015)

I think you are fine to contact IRO - it is going to make the relationship more strained but it's too important to risk her messing it up.


----------



## ciacox (May 31, 2013)

Just to update - we spoke to IRO who turned out to be very understanding and supportive. She went straight round to see SW and manager and called me back that evening with agreed outcomes. Very impressed. She also reassured me that SW writes extremely well and in the context of other things she told me I do believe her. SW came round today and all pretty friendly so overall pretty happy with the outcome.


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

Glad the IRO helped. Our son's IRO roundly kicked our sw's useless ass and we got our adoption order immediately. A good IRO works wonders.


----------

